# Preparing an Omelette with Jacques Pepin



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the definitive omelette. This is the recipe I use in all kitchens and the best technique I've ever found.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Jacques Pepin Prepares French Omelette - YouTube
> 
> This is the definitive omelette. This is the recipe I use in all kitchens and the best technique I've ever found.


Omelette ...

Sounds good for dinner ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I eat them often.


----------

